# Commisso - Milan: la firma può arrivare a breve.



## admin (25 Giugno 2018)

Ultime news da Carlo Pellegatti: nelle prossime ore Rocco Commisso potrebbe firmare l'acquisto del club rossonero e diventare il ventisettesimo presidente del Milan. I rossoneri, poi, potrebbero presentarsi al TAS con lo stesso Commisso, un proprietario da 4,5 miliardi di euro, e cambiare la sentenza.

*Sky: se il Milan passasse ad Elliott potrebbero tornare in corsa il fondo arabo e Stephen Ross. Oltre ai soliti Ricketts.*

-----------

Ultime news da Sky sul futuro del Milan: Han Li e gli avvocati sono a New York da 3 giorni. Si può arrivare presto ad un avvicendamento clamoroso in società.

Rocco Commisso è sempre più avanti. Vuole acquistare il Milan entro il 6 luglio, prima che il club rossonero finisca nelle mani di Elliott. Se i soldi (i 32 mln) verranno restituiti al fondo da Li o dal nuovo proprietario, tutto tornerà alla normalità. Altrimenti, con Elliott al comando potrà cambiare tutto per il futuro del Milan e per i soggetti interessati.

I dubbi della Uefa sono sulla continuità aziendale. Col passaggio del Milan ad un nuovo proprietario questi problemi verranno risolti. Ma attenzione al comunicato della Uefa ed a cosa verrà scritto. Non è una situazione ordinaria ed il Milan non è un club ordinario.

-------------------

Ultime news da Sky sul futuro societario del Milan. Secondo quanto riportato dall'inviato a New York, Rocco Commisso è in attesa di una risposta da Yonghong Li. Risposta che arriverà nelle prossime ore. L'offerta di Commisso è nota: vuole il 100% del Milan. Li ci sta pensando. La risposta arriverà nelle prossime ore. E' una settimana decisiva per il Milan.

Sullo sfondo restano anche i Ricketts, che hanno dichiarato apertamente di avere un progetto per il club e di volerlo riportare al top in Italia ed in Europa.

Attenzione anche ad Elliott. Se il fondo dovesse subentrare, successivamente tratterebbe, probabilmente con Stephen Ross, la cessione del club rossonero. Sembra essere Ross, dunque, l'uomo con il quale il fondo ha allacciato i contatti. 

-------------------------


Come riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 25 giugno 2018, Rocco Commisso è ad un passo dall'acquisto del Milan. E si vuole concludere a breve. Commisso vuole subito la maggioranza del club rossonero. Al massimo potrebbe tenere Li con una quota di minoranza. L'italo americano vuole una risposta in tempi molto rapidi: probabilmente tra oggi e domani. 

Commisso vuole tutelarsi anche per in corsa ci sono altri gruppi, come i Ricketts. E se il Milan passasse ad Elliott, il fondo potrebbe preferire altri investitori, come Ross. Commisso nei giorni scorsi è stato ad un passo dal Milan, poi l'indecisione di Li ha rallentato le cose. Ora ha fretta. 

Repubblica. l'offerta di Commisso (il quotidiano continua a parlare di cordata) è la seguente: 370 milioni per ripagare il debito contratto con Elliott più altri 150 milioni con Li che resterebbe col 30% delle quote del Milan. 

I rivali di Comisso, come si sa, sono i Ricketts i quali preferirebbe acquistare il Milan direttamente da Elliott. Con una valutazione più bassa.

Tuttosport in edicola: attenzione a Yonghong Li che potrebbe spiazzare tutti. Se il proprietario rossonero riuscisse a trovare, in Asia, i 32 mln per rimborsare Elliott poi potrebbe trattare con più calma (ci sarebbe tempo fino ad ottobre) ed alle sue condizioni. 

Commisso vorrebbe il 100% del Milan, Li vorrebbe tenere il 15-20%. Si tratta. Ma le valutazioni date al Milan sono diverse. Per Li il club rossonero vale oltre 660 mln, per Comisso 400 mln. Commisso che, come detto, vorrebbe comandare e porterebbe un proprio management anche se poi dovrebbe appoggiarsi anche a manager che conoscono la Serie A. Bisognerà vedere quale sarà il futuro di Fassone e Mirabelli. Si riparla di Maldini e Albertini, nomi usciti anche per Elliott.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (25 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime news da Carlo Pellegatti: nelle prossime ore Rocco Commisso potrebbe firmare l'acquisto del club rossonero e diventare il ventisettesimo presidente del Milan. I rossoneri, poi, potrebbero presentarsi al TAS con lo stesso Commisso, un proprietario da 4,5 miliardi di euro, e cambiare la sentenza.
> 
> -----------
> 
> ...



Sarà, ma tanto andrà male come tutto quello che ci riguarda


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (25 Giugno 2018)

Mi sembra già tutto fatto e deciso onestamente. Vedremo come agirà la nuova proprietà.


----------



## Konrad (25 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime news da Carlo Pellegatti: nelle prossime ore Rocco Commisso potrebbe firmare l'acquisto del club rossonero e diventare il ventisettesimo presidente del Milan. I rossoneri, poi, potrebbero presentarsi al TAS con lo stesso Commisso, un proprietario da 4,5 miliardi di euro, e cambiare la sentenza.
> 
> -----------
> 
> ...



Onestamente tutta questa baldanza da parte di "scendiletto" Pellegatti e la vicinanza di Commisso a personaggi Infront mette davvero i brividi...non so a voi...


----------



## Jackdvmilan (25 Giugno 2018)

Ci resta solo sperare ed essere positivi...


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Giugno 2018)

Konrad ha scritto:


> Onestamente tutta questa baldanza da parte di "scendiletto" Pellegatti e la vicinanza di Commisso a personaggi Infront mette davvero i brividi...non so a voi...



per me pò anche essere Satana in persona basta che ci tiri fuori da questa M.


----------



## Victorss (25 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime news da Carlo Pellegatti: nelle prossime ore Rocco Commisso potrebbe firmare l'acquisto del club rossonero e diventare il ventisettesimo presidente del Milan. I rossoneri, poi, potrebbero presentarsi al TAS con lo stesso Commisso, un proprietario da 4,5 miliardi di euro, e cambiare la sentenza.
> 
> -----------
> 
> ...



Ripropongo un quesito che avevo posto in un altro topic. 
Con una nuova proprietà ci sarebbero gli estremi per chiedere un annullamento della sentenza? O una revisione? Mi sembra incredibile che una nuova proprietà debba subirsi punizioni severissime per colpe imputate esclusivamente alla società precedente. Qualcuno può spiegare come funziona? Grazie


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Giugno 2018)

Sì certo a breve come no


----------



## ScArsenal83 (25 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime news da Carlo Pellegatti: nelle prossime ore Rocco Commisso potrebbe firmare l'acquisto del club rossonero e diventare il ventisettesimo presidente del Milan. I rossoneri, poi, potrebbero presentarsi al TAS con lo stesso Commisso, un proprietario da 4,5 miliardi di euro, e cambiare la sentenza.
> 
> -----------
> 
> ...



Pellegatti non ha capito una mazza..Il Tas giudica se le sentenze della Uefa sono attinenti al regolamento o meno.Al momento della sentenza non c'era nessun nuovo proprietario.A meno che quest'attesa non significhi qualcosa..presumo sarebbe gia uscita la sentenza.
Comunque il problema è che Fassone e il cinesino si sono svegliati quando la cagarella stava per uscire dal c.ulo ed hanno pensato bene di non prendere l'imodium prima per prevenire lo scagazzo.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (25 Giugno 2018)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Ripropongo un quesito che avevo posto in un altro topic.
> Con una nuova proprietà ci sarebbero gli estremi per chiedere un annullamento della sentenza? O una revisione? Mi sembra incredibile che una nuova proprietà debba subirsi punizioni severissime per colpe imputate esclusivamente alla società precedente. Qualcuno può spiegare come funziona? Grazie



Tempo fa avevo letto qui dentro che il TAS non avrebbe valutato un'eventuale nuova proprietà, ma magari era una cavolata (o ricordo male io)


----------



## mil77 (25 Giugno 2018)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Ripropongo un quesito che avevo posto in un altro topic.
> Con una nuova proprietà ci sarebbero gli estremi per chiedere un annullamento della sentenza? O una revisione? Mi sembra incredibile che una nuova proprietà debba subirsi punizioni severissime per colpe imputate esclusivamente alla società precedente. Qualcuno può spiegare come funziona? Grazie



nessuno lo sa. dipende tutto dalle motivazioni della sentenza


----------



## Shmuk (25 Giugno 2018)

Doppio


----------



## Butcher (25 Giugno 2018)

Vabé siamo destinati a quanto pare a tutti questi intrallazzi.


----------



## mandraghe (25 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime news da Carlo Pellegatti: nelle prossime ore Rocco Commisso potrebbe firmare l'acquisto del club rossonero e diventare il ventisettesimo presidente del Milan. I rossoneri, poi, potrebbero presentarsi al TAS con lo stesso Commisso, un proprietario da 4,5 miliardi di euro, e cambiare la sentenza.
> 
> -----------
> 
> ...



Comunque è tutto assurdo: siamo passati dal cambiare un allenatore all'anno addirittura a cambiare un presidente ogni anno.

Su Commisso ho seri dubbi, spero di sbagliarmi.

Non so, con i Ricketts mi sembra che ci sia una forte discontinuità, con Commisso mi pare che sul Milan restino ad aleggiare ombre e zone poco limpide.

Tuttavia per me siamo ancora lontani dalla firma, se l'operazione si svolgesse velocemente i miei sospetti aumenterebbero. Boh, mi pare una cosa troppo veloce per poter dire che sia pulita.


----------



## Shmuk (25 Giugno 2018)

_
Tuttosport in edicola: attenzione a Yonghong Li che potrebbe spiazzare tutti. Se il proprietario rossonero riuscisse a trovare, in Asia, i 32 mln per rimborsare Elliott poi potrebbe trattare con più calma (ci sarebbe tempo fino ad ottobre) ed alle sue condizioni. 
_


Oh oh, showtime... Comunque, Ricketts 4 life...


----------



## alcyppa (25 Giugno 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> per me pò anche essere Satana in persona basta che ci tiri fuori da questa M.



Di nuovo Satana? No dai...


----------



## Victorss (25 Giugno 2018)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Tempo fa avevo letto qui dentro che il TAS non avrebbe valutato un'eventuale nuova proprietà, ma magari era una cavolata (o ricordo male io)



Ma io non intendo al TAS. Intendo proprio da parte dell' UEFA. Se cambia proprietà, e la pena viene comminata a causa della non solidità e continuità della proprietà precedente, com è possibile che la debba scontare la nuova società?


----------



## admin (25 Giugno 2018)

*Sky: se il Milan passasse ad Elliott potrebbero tornare in corsa il fondo arabo e Stephen Ross. Oltre ai soliti Ricketts.*


----------



## Gekyn (25 Giugno 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> per me pò anche essere Satana in persona basta che ci tiri fuori da questa M.



Satana lo abbiamo già avuto


----------



## Boomer (25 Giugno 2018)

Shmuk ha scritto:


> _
> Tuttosport in edicola: attenzione a Yonghong Li che potrebbe spiazzare tutti. Se il proprietario rossonero riuscisse a trovare, in Asia, i 32 mln per rimborsare Elliott poi potrebbe trattare con più calma (ci sarebbe tempo fino ad ottobre) ed alle sue condizioni.
> _
> 
> ...



Ancora? Ma se a Ottobre deve rimborsare oltre 350 Ml allo Zio Elliot e già per prestiti di 10 ML chiedono interessi superiori al 20%... Non l'hanno ancora capito che è già tutto deciso? Li uscirà di scena come previsto da tempo.


----------



## mandraghe (25 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: se il Milan passasse ad Elliott potrebbero tornare in corsa il fondo arabo e Stephen Ross. Oltre ai soliti Ricketts.*



Infatti: secondo me prima di acquistare il Milan si devono fare i conti con l'oste Elliott.


----------



## Gekyn (25 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: se il Milan passasse ad Elliott potrebbero tornare in corsa il fondo arabo e Stephen Ross. Oltre ai soliti Ricketts.*



Qui non riesco a capire.....
se il Milan passa ad Elliot, ci sarà un'asta e chi offre di più se lo prende....Elliot non decide a chi va la baracca.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (25 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: se il Milan passasse ad Elliott potrebbero tornare in corsa il fondo arabo e Stephen Ross. Oltre ai soliti Ricketts.*



Il problema sarebbe il dover aspettare ancora 2 settimane e oltre. Per non parlare poi del fatto che si ragiona per ipotesi. Non ci sono molte certezze...


----------



## Heaven (25 Giugno 2018)

Comunque a me sto Commisso ad occhio non mi sembra male, anzi mi sembra uno determinato e vincente! Speriamo voglia sganciare grana


----------



## admin (25 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: se il Milan passasse ad Elliott potrebbero tornare in corsa il fondo arabo e Stephen Ross. Oltre ai soliti Ricketts.*



.


----------



## luis4 (25 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: se il Milan passasse ad Elliott potrebbero tornare in corsa il fondo arabo e Stephen Ross. Oltre ai soliti Ricketts.*



ve lo dissi io da non escludere gli arabi...


----------



## raffaele1968 (25 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime news da Carlo Pellegatti: nelle prossime ore Rocco Commisso potrebbe firmare l'acquisto del club rossonero e diventare il ventisettesimo presidente del Milan. I rossoneri, poi, potrebbero presentarsi al TAS con lo stesso Commisso, un proprietario da 4,5 miliardi di euro, e cambiare la sentenza.
> 
> *Sky: se il Milan passasse ad Elliott potrebbero tornare in corsa il fondo arabo e Stephen Ross. Oltre ai soliti Ricketts.*
> 
> ...



Comunque è un passaggio fondamentale il cambio di proprietà. Non vorrei comunque sottovalutare il cambio di passo che abbiamo avuto con i cinesi che comunque hanno impostato un'acquisizione del Milan al limite dell'azzardo ma che l'UEFA sta punendo aldilà di ogni limite. Non è stato l'unico acquisto basato sull'indebitamento e in altri campi è spesso la normalità. Purtroppo il limite del nuovo Milan è stato quello di non avere santi in paradiso nell'uefa e forse questo dipende anche dalla gestione berlusconi - galliani


----------



## Jackdvmilan (25 Giugno 2018)

luis4 ha scritto:


> ve lo dissi io da non escludere gli arabi...



Si ma il fondo arabo dovrebbe avere la potenza economica per offrire qualcosa di più di sto Commisso...invece nemmeno ci provano. 
Commisso è il più convinto e deciso, questo è poco ma sicuro. Ha preso tutti d'anticipo.
Se coinvolgerà Maldini, poi, sarò tranquillo al 100%.


----------



## raffaele1968 (25 Giugno 2018)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Infatti: secondo me prima di acquistare il Milan si devono fare i conti con l'oste Elliott.



secondo me c'è una confusione di fondo. Elliot non diventare proprietario ma dovrà chiedere al giudice di stimare e vendere le azione ovvero di stimare e diventarne proprietario. conseguentemente saltiamo un anno perchè ben difficilmente può interessare ad elliot di fare una campagna acquisti degna di nota. Interesserà la vendita immediata per rientrare dei suoi 300 milioni perchè a Li andranno comunque la differenza tra i 300 milioni e la stima del perito incaricato dal tribunale. Per cui Elliot non sarà mai proprietario.


----------



## mabadi (25 Giugno 2018)

ScArsenal83 ha scritto:


> Pellegatti non ha capito una mazza..Il Tas giudica se le sentenze della Uefa sono attinenti al regolamento o meno.Al momento della sentenza non c'era nessun nuovo proprietario.A meno che quest'attesa non significhi qualcosa..presumo sarebbe gia uscita la sentenza.
> Comunque il problema è che Fassone e il cinesino si sono svegliati quando la cagarella stava per uscire dal c.ulo ed hanno pensato bene di non prendere l'imodium prima per prevenire lo scagazzo.



C'è il tentativo di conciliazione e quindi ritengo che se ci fosse un nuovo proprietario si raggiungerebbe l'intesa per un sa, sia pure davanti al TAS.
In ogni caso il nuovo proprietario, a maggior ragione se evidenziata la circostanza, proverebbe che non sussisteva alcun rischio di default


----------



## fra29 (25 Giugno 2018)

Heaven ha scritto:


> Comunque a me sto Commisso ad occhio non mi sembra male, anzi mi sembra uno determinato e vincente! Speriamo voglia sganciare grana



Con la sentenza uefa i soldi servono solo per lo stadio (fuori dal bilancio).
Purtroppo siamo al game over


----------



## corvorossonero (25 Giugno 2018)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Infatti: secondo me prima di acquistare il Milan si devono fare i conti con l'oste Elliott.



ovvio che sia così.


----------



## admin (25 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: se il Milan passasse ad Elliott potrebbero tornare in corsa il fondo arabo e Stephen Ross. Oltre ai soliti Ricketts.*



.


----------



## Igniorante (25 Giugno 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> per me pò anche essere Satana in persona basta che ci tiri fuori da questa M.



Purtroppo son cose dette e sentite già un anno fa, e sappiamo tutti com'è andata...forse anche peggio di prima, considerando l'entusiasmo che si era creato...


----------



## Mika (25 Giugno 2018)

Mi spiegate come mai vedete molto un intrallazzo in caso finiamo nelle mani di Commisso? Pensate che sia un altra lavatrice di Berlusconi?


----------



## luis4 (25 Giugno 2018)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Si ma il fondo arabo dovrebbe avere la potenza economica per offrire qualcosa di più di sto Commisso...invece nemmeno ci provano.
> Commisso è il più convinto e deciso, questo è poco ma sicuro. Ha preso tutti d'anticipo.
> Se coinvolgerà Maldini, poi, sarò tranquillo al 100%.



gli arabi non fanno scena, fino al giorno prima dell'acquisto del psg in pochi avevano scritto, nessun grande media sapeva nulla, nessuna parola di al thani. stessa cosa per l'acquisto del city. ho controllato con google attraverso ricerca x date. sicuro che non ci acquistano arabi però mai dire mai........ mister xx che non voleva essere conosciuto dove finito?


----------



## Jackdvmilan (25 Giugno 2018)

luis4 ha scritto:


> gli arabi non fanno scena, fino al giorno prima dell'acquisto del psg in pochi avevano scritto, nessun grande media sapeva nulla, nessuna parola di al thani. stessa cosa per l'acquisto del city. ho controllato con google attraverso ricerca x date. sicuro che non ci acquistano arabi però mai dire mai........



Ah questo lo ignoravo sinceramente. Comunque i media danno il tutto quasi fatto con Commisso...stiamo a vedere


----------



## mabadi (25 Giugno 2018)

Diciamo che per quanto ho capito il debito di 300ml e passa è garantito da un pegno e quindi seguirebbe sicuramente l'iter almeno per la parte di YL, ma il 38ml versati determinerebbero l'acquisto di azioni.
Inoltre ipotizzo che il debito del Milan nei confronti di Eliot potrebbe essere estinto con un aumento di capitale versato da Eliot stesso.
Per questo Eliot potrebbe avere da ottobre il controllo del Club


----------



## ScArsenal83 (25 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: se il Milan passasse ad Elliott potrebbero tornare in corsa il fondo arabo e Stephen Ross. Oltre ai soliti Ricketts.*



Quali arabi?il Maliano squattrinato?


----------



## corvorossonero (25 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: se il Milan passasse ad Elliott potrebbero tornare in corsa il fondo arabo e Stephen Ross. Oltre ai soliti Ricketts.*





Mika ha scritto:


> Mi spiegate come mai vedete molto un intrallazzo in caso finiamo nelle mani di Commisso? Pensate che sia un altra lavatrice di Berlusconi?



Tenderei ad escludere questa ipotesi. Il prestanome lo può fare un MR Bee, briatore, preziosi, non uno con un patrimonio di 4,5 mld.


----------



## uolfetto (25 Giugno 2018)

luis4 ha scritto:


> gli arabi non fanno scena, fino al giorno prima dell'acquisto del psg in pochi avevano scritto, nessun grande media sapeva nulla, nessuna parola di al thani. stessa cosa per l'acquisto del city. ho controllato con google attraverso ricerca x date. sicuro che non ci acquistano arabi però mai dire mai........ mister xx che non voleva essere conosciuto dove finito?



il mister x sconosciuto con il patrimonio da 4,5 era commisso da quanto ho capito


----------



## admin (25 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime news da Carlo Pellegatti: nelle prossime ore Rocco Commisso potrebbe firmare l'acquisto del club rossonero e diventare il ventisettesimo presidente del Milan. I rossoneri, poi, potrebbero presentarsi al TAS con lo stesso Commisso, un proprietario da 4,5 miliardi di euro, e cambiare la sentenza.
> 
> *Sky: se il Milan passasse ad Elliott potrebbero tornare in corsa il fondo arabo e Stephen Ross. Oltre ai soliti Ricketts.*
> 
> ...



.


----------



## luis4 (25 Giugno 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Tenderei ad escludere questa ipotesi. Il prestanome lo può fare un MR Bee, briatore, preziosi, non uno con un patrimonio di 4,5 mld.



a parte questo è conosciuto in america e gestisce una rete televisiva tra le prime 10 del paese.



uolfetto ha scritto:


> il mister x sconosciuto con il patrimonio da 4,5 era commisso da quanto ho capito



tutti dicevano che se usciva il nome saltava la trattativa a cominciare da Carlo Festa. Non ci resta che aspettare..


----------



## -Lionard- (25 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime news da Carlo Pellegatti: nelle prossime ore Rocco Commisso potrebbe firmare l'acquisto del club rossonero e diventare il ventisettesimo presidente del Milan. I rossoneri, poi, potrebbero presentarsi al TAS con lo stesso Commisso, un proprietario da 4,5 miliardi di euro, e cambiare la sentenza.
> 
> *Sky: se il Milan passasse ad Elliott potrebbero tornare in corsa il fondo arabo e Stephen Ross. Oltre ai soliti Ricketts.*
> 
> ...


Se il Milan passa ad Eliott, non sarà affatto una passeggiata, come spiegato da Carlo Festa ed anche da Casnop sul forum. Non sono un esperto in materia e dunque non mi pronuncio ma di certo non stiamo parlando della cessione di un casco di banane (cit.). La procedura sarà inevitabilmente lunga ed Eliott potrebbe prendersela con comodo, visto che non avrebbe nessuna scadenza da rispettare a breve. 

Credo che la soluzione migliore sarebbe trovare un accordo entro il 6 luglio e passare di mano subito in modo da non perdere altro tempo ed iniziare a programmare il futuro. Credo che sia anche l'interesse di Li che altrimenti perderebbe tutto, alimentando così le voci malevole sull'operazione che lo ha visto protagonista.


----------



## Mika (25 Giugno 2018)

luis4 ha scritto:


> a parte questo è conosciuto in america e gestisce una rete televisiva tra le prime 10 del paese.



E perché si è pessimisti? Voglio essere ottimista 

L'ultimo presidente che aveva un emittente televisiva ci ha fatto vincere 5 CL.


----------



## Aron (25 Giugno 2018)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> Qui non riesco a capire.....
> se il Milan passa ad Elliot, ci sarà un'asta e chi offre di più se lo prende....Elliot non decide a chi va la baracca.



Conta anche il giudizio di Elliott. Se Elliott accetta di cedere a qualcun altro, si cede.


----------



## Freddiedevil (25 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime news da Carlo Pellegatti: nelle prossime ore Rocco Commisso potrebbe firmare l'acquisto del club rossonero e diventare il ventisettesimo presidente del Milan. I rossoneri, poi, potrebbero presentarsi al TAS con lo stesso Commisso, un proprietario da 4,5 miliardi di euro, e cambiare la sentenza.
> 
> *Sky: se il Milan passasse ad Elliott potrebbero tornare in corsa il fondo arabo e Stephen Ross. Oltre ai soliti Ricketts.*
> 
> ...



Io ho un buon presentimento...non so perchè ma alla fine la cessione secondo me sarà verso un nome nuovo che non è ancora uscito


----------



## Aron (25 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: se il Milan passasse ad Elliott potrebbero tornare in corsa il fondo arabo e Stephen Ross. Oltre ai soliti Ricketts.*



Elliott è l'unica piccola speranza per cambiare le cose con l'UEFA


----------



## corvorossonero (25 Giugno 2018)

-Lionard- ha scritto:


> Se il Milan passa ad Eliott, non sarà affatto una passeggiata, come spiegato da Carlo Festa ed anche da Casnop sul forum. Non sono un esperto in materia e dunque non mi pronuncio ma di certo non stiamo parlando della cessione di un casco di banane (cit.). La procedura sarà inevitabilmente lunga ed Eliott potrebbe prendersela con comodo, visto che non avrebbe nessuna scadenza da rispettare a breve.
> 
> Credo che la soluzione migliore sarebbe trovare un accordo entro il 6 luglio e passare di mano subito in modo da non perdere altro tempo ed iniziare a programmare il futuro. Credo che sia anche l'interesse di Li che altrimenti perderebbe tutto, alimentando così le voci malevole sull'operazione che lo ha visto protagonista.



beh dipende, cosa ha intenzione di fare Elliott, e questo ad oggi non ci è dato sapere. Teoricamente non sappiamo nemmeno i vincoli, se si deve passare dal tribunale per asta oppure no. E' tutto molto nebuloso. Qualora il Milan fosse di Elliott, avrebbe sicuramente interesse nel non far svalutare il valore dell'assett, per poi rivenderlo ad un prezzo vantaggioso. E questo è uno dei motivi per cui ritengo che la decisione dell'uefa non è detto sia definitiva e distruttiva. Aspettiamo.


----------



## Aron (25 Giugno 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Tenderei ad escludere questa ipotesi. Il prestanome lo può fare un MR Bee, briatore, preziosi, non uno con un patrimonio di 4,5 mld.



Può può...Anche se a condizioni nettamente diverse rispetto a uno come Yonghong Li. 
Pure Thohir era un prestanomem e tra Commisso e Thohir non c'è mica l'abisso.


----------



## Jazzy R&B (25 Giugno 2018)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Ripropongo un quesito che avevo posto in un altro topic.
> Con una nuova proprietà ci sarebbero gli estremi per chiedere un annullamento della sentenza? O una revisione? Mi sembra incredibile che una nuova proprietà debba subirsi punizioni severissime per colpe imputate esclusivamente alla società precedente. Qualcuno può spiegare come funziona? Grazie



Assolutamente NO, sarebbe troppo facile così: se fosse come dici tu, per fare un esempiaccio, io tutti gli anni sforo di 1 miliardo, ma poi ogni anno cambio proprietà in modo fittizio e così facendo l'UEFA non può mai farmi nulla? A Nyon non è che hanno l'anello al naso eh! E poi l'UEFA non emette sanzioni alle persone fisiche che detengono i club, le emette ai club stessi: e se il club AC Milan è stato malgestito e per questo si è cuccato le sanzioni, l'AC Milan si tiene le sanzioni a prescindere dal fatto che il proprietario rimanga lo stesso o meno. E lo stesso vale per il ricorso al TAS: il TAS riesaminerà la sentenza per vedere se sono stati rispettati tutti i crismi, i regolamenti, gli iter, ecc..ma tutto relativamente alla sentenza emessa dall'UEFA, con le carte presentate dal Milan all'UEFA stessa; se nel frattempo, tra la bastonata dell'UEFA ed il ricorso al TAS, il Milan viene comprato da Bill Gates, al TAS non gliene frega nulla. Il TAS non può introdurre "lui" nuovi elementi sopravvenuti "in corso d'opera" per rimandare indietro la sentenza all'UEFA. Se rigetta la sentenza UEFA lo fa perchè quest'ultima ha toppato qualcosa a livello regolamentare/giurisdizionale, non certo per eventuali novità societarie dell'ultimo minuto.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (25 Giugno 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Può può...Anche se a condizioni nettamente diverse rispetto a uno come Yonghong Li.
> Pure Thohir era un prestanomem e tra Commisso e Thohir non c'è mica l'abisso.



Commisso ha un patrimonio di piu' di 4 miliardi, Thohir non e' nemmeno miliardario. Va bene tutto ma il paragone tra questi due non va fatto nemmeno per scherzo.


----------



## corvorossonero (25 Giugno 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Può può...Anche se a condizioni nettamente diverse rispetto a uno come Yonghong Li.
> Pure Thohir era un prestanomem e tra Commisso e Thohir non c'è mica l'abisso.



certo che c'è l'abisso. Prima di tutto perché stiamo parlando di imprenditore americano, e lì i controlli non sono mica come quelli nostri. 
Seconda cosa, uno che ha un'azienda che fattura 1,7 mld annui non ha nessun senso che si presti a determinate cose, dove rischia egli stesso. Non può e non lo farà, fidati. Ci sono regole nella finanza che non si inventano.


----------



## Victorss (25 Giugno 2018)

Jazzy R&B ha scritto:


> Assolutamente NO, sarebbe troppo facile così: se fosse come dici tu, per fare un esempiaccio, io tutti gli anni sforo di 1 miliardo, ma poi ogni anno cambio proprietà in modo fittizio e così facendo l'UEFA non può mai farmi nulla? A Nyon non è che hanno l'anello al naso eh! E poi l'UEFA non emette sanzioni alle persone fisiche che detengono i club, le emette ai club stessi: e se il club AC Milan è stato malgestito e per questo si è cuccato le sanzioni, l'AC Milan si tiene le sanzioni a prescindere dal fatto che il proprietario rimanga lo stesso o meno. E lo stesso vale per il ricorso al TAS: il TAS riesaminerà la sentenza per vedere se sono stati rispettati tutti i crismi, i regolamenti, gli iter, ecc..ma tutto relativamente alla sentenza emessa dall'UEFA, con le carte presentate dal Milan all'UEFA stessa; se nel frattempo, tra la bastonata dell'UEFA ed il ricorso al TAS, il Milan viene comprato da Bill Gates, al TAS non gliene frega nulla. Il TAS non può introdurre "lui" nuovi elementi sopravvenuti "in corso d'opera" per rimandare indietro la sentenza all'UEFA. Se rigetta la sentenza UEFA lo fa perchè quest'ultima ha toppato qualcosa a livello regolamentare/giurisdizionale, non certo per eventuali novità societarie dell'ultimo minuto.



Il problema è che qui non viene punito l AC Milan per problemi del Club, viene punito l AC Milan per problemi della Holding controllante. 
Se, dopo il passaggio di proprietà, la holding fosse sana che motivo ci sarebbe per punire il Milan?
Sarebbe ridicolo. Diverso sarebbe se avessimo violato gravemente le regole del fpf a livello di Club, cosa che non abbiamo fatto.


----------



## Gekyn (25 Giugno 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Conta anche il giudizio di Elliott. Se Elliott accetta di cedere a qualcun altro, si cede.



Non credo funzioni così, sicuramente qualcuno di più esperto potrà darci delucidazioni migliori.
Se una banca ti pignora la cas, la mette all'asta e se la giudica L offerta più alta, figuriamoci se la banca decide a chi darla....


----------



## Gaunter O'Dimm (25 Giugno 2018)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> Non credo funzioni così, sicuramente qualcuno di più esperto potrà darci delucidazioni migliori.
> Se una banca ti pignora la cas, la mette all'asta e se la giudica L offerta più alta, figuriamoci se la banca decide a chi darla....



Ma infatti sai cosa gliene frega a Elliot a chi va il Milan. Quello vuole solo i soldi che gli spettano.


----------



## admin (25 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime news da Carlo Pellegatti: nelle prossime ore Rocco Commisso potrebbe firmare l'acquisto del club rossonero e diventare il ventisettesimo presidente del Milan. I rossoneri, poi, potrebbero presentarsi al TAS con lo stesso Commisso, un proprietario da 4,5 miliardi di euro, e cambiare la sentenza.
> 
> *Sky: se il Milan passasse ad Elliott potrebbero tornare in corsa il fondo arabo e Stephen Ross. Oltre ai soliti Ricketts.*
> 
> ...



Quotate le news


----------



## corvorossonero (25 Giugno 2018)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> Non credo funzioni così, sicuramente qualcuno di più esperto potrà darci delucidazioni migliori.
> Se una banca ti pignora la cas, la mette all'asta e se la giudica L offerta più alta, figuriamoci se la banca decide a chi darla....



chiedi ad Unicredit se hanno messo la roma all'asta.


----------



## corvorossonero (25 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime news da Carlo Pellegatti: nelle prossime ore Rocco Commisso potrebbe firmare l'acquisto del club rossonero e diventare il ventisettesimo presidente del Milan. I rossoneri, poi, potrebbero presentarsi al TAS con lo stesso Commisso, un proprietario da 4,5 miliardi di euro, e cambiare la sentenza.
> 
> *Sky: se il Milan passasse ad Elliott potrebbero tornare in corsa il fondo arabo e Stephen Ross. Oltre ai soliti Ricketts.*
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Milanforever26 (25 Giugno 2018)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Il problema è che qui non viene punito l AC Milan per problemi del Club, viene punito l AC Milan per problemi della Holding controllante.
> Se, dopo il passaggio di proprietà, la holding fosse sana che motivo ci sarebbe per punire il Milan?
> Sarebbe ridicolo. Diverso sarebbe se avessimo violato gravemente le regole del fpf a livello di Club, cosa che non abbiamo fatto.



Compri il Milan con la sanzione già data..è come se prendi una casa con l'ipoteca e devi toglierla..
L'opzione poteva valere nella cessione a Lì perché il Milan precedente ancora non era stato giudicato..ma qui se ci becchiamo la squalifica non ci sono santi da chiamare..la sconti in pieno..semmai questo farà abbassare il prezzo per chi compra..ma li sono le contrattazioni tra privati a valere..


----------



## Aron (25 Giugno 2018)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Commisso ha un patrimonio di piu' di 4 miliardi, Thohir non e' nemmeno miliardario. Va bene tutto ma il paragone tra questi due non va fatto nemmeno per scherzo.



La famiglia Thohir ha un patrimonio *dichiarato *di 3/4 miliardi mi sembra (non ricordo con certezza, ma sicuro al 100% che è superiore al miliardo).
Erick Thohir in un momento di follia aveva pure ammesso: "abbiamo attività ovunque, quindi non possiamo dichiarare tutto." 

Oltre ad avere quindi patrimoni più o meno simili, entrambi lavorano nel settore delle telecomunicazioni e dei media in generale, ed entrambi possiedono un club di calcio americano (e quello di Thohir vale pure di più e gioca nella MLS).


----------



## Gekyn (25 Giugno 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> chiedi ad Unicredit se hanno messo la roma all'asta.



Quindi secondo te, Elliot si mette d'accordo con Ross, vende Il Milan alla cifra che vuole Elliot (giusto la cifra dell'investimento fatto) e la mette in quel posto ad Lì?
Non mi sembra tanto regolare, poi posso sbagliarmi.


----------



## Milanforever26 (25 Giugno 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> chiedi ad Unicredit se hanno messo la roma all'asta.



Fino al 10 Luglio Elliott non può dire una beneamata mazza..

Dall'11 Luglio se non è entrato il nuovo socio e Lì non ripiana i 32 milioni cambia tutto e a decidere sarà proprio Elliott


----------



## Milanforever26 (25 Giugno 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> La famiglia Thohir ha un patrimonio *dichiarato *di 3/4 miliardi mi sembra (non ricordo con certezza, ma sicuro al 100% che è superiore al miliardo).
> Erick Thohir in un momento di follia aveva pure ammesso: "abbiamo attività ovunque, quindi non possiamo dichiarare tutto."
> 
> Oltre ad avere quindi patrimoni più o meno simili, entrambi lavorano nel settore delle telecomunicazioni e dei media in generale, ed entrambi possiedono un club di calcio americano (e quello di Thohir vale pure di più e gioca nella MLS).



Si ma cosa centra la famiglia?
L'operazione fu fatta da thoir mica dal fratello più ricco...

Ogni tanto ragioniamo solo con la testa abituata a dire "gli agnelli" "i moratti" "I garrone"..ma invece qui si trattava di un'operazione fatta dal Sig. Erik Thoir che infatti poi ha ceduto a Suning perché a lui interessava solo la compravendita per farci soldi (del resto uno che si presenta con "Interista più forte di sempre? Nicola Ventola" )


----------



## Jazzy R&B (25 Giugno 2018)

Victorss ha scritto:


> *Il problema è che qui non viene punito l AC Milan per problemi del Club,* viene punito l AC Milan per problemi della Holding controllante.
> Se, dopo il passaggio di proprietà, la holding fosse sana che motivo ci sarebbe per punire il Milan?
> Sarebbe ridicolo. Diverso sarebbe se avessimo violato gravemente le regole del fpf a livello di Club, cosa che non abbiamo fatto.



Questo è quello che ci conta Falsone, che millanta sempre conti bellissimi, spese sotto controllo, nessun problema economico-finanziario, fatturato in ascesa, "situazione finanziaria del Milan straordinariamente più solida di molte altre squadre di Sere A"(l'aveva detto lui in autunno 2017) e tutte queste "belle balle" quì. Quindi se vuoi scommetterci un caffè, le motivazioni saranno di bilanci in profondo rosso, l'inesistenza societaria sarà solo un'aggravante alla situazione già di per se pessima.


----------



## Aron (25 Giugno 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Si ma cosa centra la famiglia?
> L'operazione fu fatta da thoir mica dal fratello più ricco...
> 
> Ogni tanto ragioniamo solo con la testa abituata a dire "gli agnelli" "i moratti" "I garrone"..ma invece qui si trattava di un'operazione fatta dal Sig. Erik Thoir che infatti poi ha ceduto a Suning perché a lui interessava solo la compravendita per farci soldi (del resto uno che si presenta con "Interista più forte di sempre? Nicola Ventola" )



La famiglia conta tanto...


----------



## koti (25 Giugno 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> La famiglia Thohir ha un patrimonio *dichiarato *di 3/4 miliardi mi sembra (non ricordo con certezza, ma sicuro al 100% che è superiore al miliardo).


1,4 miliardi.


----------



## Milanforever26 (25 Giugno 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> La famiglia conta tanto...



Mah...per me invece non sempre..nel caso di thoir proprio zero, infatti non si è mai visto alcun parente di thoir coinvolto (a differenza del figlio di quello di suning)


----------



## luis4 (25 Giugno 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Può può...Anche se a condizioni nettamente diverse rispetto a uno come Yonghong Li.
> Pure Thohir era un prestanomem e tra Commisso e Thohir non c'è mica l'abisso.



tohir come pallotta è un morto di fame a confronto di commiso. non c'è un abisso? 



koti ha scritto:


> 1,4 miliardi.



ma quando mai nemmeno su forbes lo conoscono.


----------



## Aron (25 Giugno 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> certo che c'è l'abisso. Prima di tutto perché stiamo parlando di imprenditore americano, e lì i controlli non sono mica come quelli nostri.
> Seconda cosa, uno che ha un'azienda che fattura 1,7 mld annui non ha nessun senso che si presti a determinate cose, dove rischia egli stesso. Non può e non lo farà, fidati. Ci sono regole nella finanza che non si inventano.



Corvo, la matrice è sempre la stessa. 
Le coincidenze sono fin troppe: amico e socio d'affarri di Riccardo Silva, lo stesso Riccardo Silva che è amico e socio d'affari di Preziosi e soprattutto Galliani e Bogarelli, gli stessi Galliani e Bogarelli i cui legami con Fininvest e Berlusconi sono noti...
Commisso nella sua finora breve carriere sportiva nel calcio americano ha collezionato in pochissimo tempo una serie di flop gravissimi e dannosissimi per la NASL e i New York Cosmos,

Commisso deve rifarsi la reputazione nel settore sportivo, e di sicuro un Milan ridotto alle macerie dall'UEFA sarebbe una buona occasione per cercare di ripulirsi l'immagine e cercare un rilancio, senza neanche dover spendere troppo. 


Per me Commisso è l'evoluzione naturale della fase Yonghong Li, con la differenza che lui può garantire la continuità aziendale. Io alla fine di questa fase transitoria (che non dovrebbe durare oltre i due anni) mi aspetto che avvenga la vendita definitiva a un nuovo soggetto o che Silvio rientri pubblicamente nel Milan.


----------



## Aron (25 Giugno 2018)

.


----------



## luis4 (25 Giugno 2018)

.


----------



## admin (25 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime news da Carlo Pellegatti: nelle prossime ore Rocco Commisso potrebbe firmare l'acquisto del club rossonero e diventare il ventisettesimo presidente del Milan. I rossoneri, poi, potrebbero presentarsi al TAS con lo stesso Commisso, un proprietario da 4,5 miliardi di euro, e cambiare la sentenza.
> 
> *Sky: se il Milan passasse ad Elliott potrebbero tornare in corsa il fondo arabo e Stephen Ross. Oltre ai soliti Ricketts.*
> 
> ...



*Basta. Restate On.*


----------



## Shmuk (25 Giugno 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Compri il Milan con la sanzione già data..è come se prendi una casa con l'ipoteca e devi toglierla..
> L'opzione poteva valere nella cessione a Lì perché il Milan precedente ancora non era stato giudicato..ma qui se ci becchiamo la squalifica non ci sono santi da chiamare..la sconti in pieno..semmai questo farà abbassare il prezzo per chi compra..ma li sono le contrattazioni tra privati a valere..




Per Li un bagno di sangue.... e per Commisso, nel caso, un nuovo Cosmos...


----------



## corvorossonero (25 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime news da Carlo Pellegatti: nelle prossime ore Rocco Commisso potrebbe firmare l'acquisto del club rossonero e diventare il ventisettesimo presidente del Milan. I rossoneri, poi, potrebbero presentarsi al TAS con lo stesso Commisso, un proprietario da 4,5 miliardi di euro, e cambiare la sentenza.
> 
> *Sky: se il Milan passasse ad Elliott potrebbero tornare in corsa il fondo arabo e Stephen Ross. Oltre ai soliti Ricketts.*
> 
> ...





Aron ha scritto:


> Corvo, la matrice è sempre la stessa.
> Le coincidenze sono fin troppe: amico e socio d'affarri di Riccardo Silva, lo stesso Riccardo Silva che è amico e socio d'affari di Preziosi e soprattutto Galliani e Bogarelli, gli stessi Galliani e Bogarelli i cui legami con Fininvest e Berlusconi sono noti...
> Commisso nella sua finora breve carriere sportiva nel calcio americano ha collezionato in pochissimo tempo una serie di flop gravissimi e dannosissimi per la NASL e i New York Cosmos,
> 
> ...



Sei fuori strada, ma di brutto. E sai bene cosa penso sulla questione Milan, quindi non sono il tifoso che crede a quello che dicono o che pensa che Li fosse un avventuriero o altro. Ma come ho scritto, ci sono regole che non si possono inventare. Commisso non ha nulla da dover ripulire, non ha fatto fallire società. Semplicemente cerca pubblicità e di ampliare il raggio di azione, e col Milan potrebbe essere una grande occasione. Com'è normale che sia d'altronde. Ma parliamo del nulla a mio avviso, dato che secondo me non si farà nulla, se sono ancora convinti di vendere il Milan a determinate cifre, completamente fuori ogni logica finanziaria. C'è da sistemare tutto lo schifo che hanno combinato con quelle scatole, e con chissà che altro. Non credo si possa fare in così poco tempo. Vediamo e aspettiamo.


----------

